# BBA and Swordtails



## aqbii (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi,
Nice to hear, and no I didn't know that. Did you add Swordtails or Kohaku Koi? do you have any experience with Black Mollies?
I stopped using SAE because they munched on my rotalas -so do these also chew on the plants?


----------



## K1963158 (Aug 15, 2016)

They are orange and white swordtails, labelled as "kohaku koi" very pretty to look at. I just added them into my tank a few days ago so can't really comment if they will damage my plants. They were in my quarantine tank for about a month with java fern and crypts and they were fine with them.

No experience with Mollies so can't say. But these swords are nipping at the BBA aggressively. I didn't put them in my tank to deal with the BBA, I'm doing that on my own and right now have too much for fish to clean out, but I was surprised to see them attack it like that. 

They are also well fed and munch on BBA between feedings. LOL


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

My swordtails loved my green hair algae. They eat it all the time. That made brights green fish poop every were because of it.


----------

